# Pay with GasBuddy Beats Uber Fuel Card



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

GasBuddy has a new fuel discount program that offers a 5 cent per gallon discount at 95% of gas stations nationwide and a 15 cent per gallon discount for your first fill up. Yes, I know there are many better discount programs, but they are generally restricted to one brand of gas, one region, or qualifying for a special credit card. The GasBuddy program is totally free with no fees or charges, but you must have a US checking account.

There have been many reported problems with the Uber Fuel Card (see related threads at bottom). The best aspect is being able to get gas even when you have little or no cash in your wallet or bank. When it works properly, only a 1.5% discount is guaranteed, although you may get a bigger discount at more expensive gas stations (a bad idea). The price of gas would need to exceed $3.33 per gallon for you to get the same 5 cent per gallon discount offered now by GasBuddy.

You may already be familiar with the GasBuddy App, a great way to locate the cheapest gas in your area. I strongly recommend the GasBuddy App even if you do not use their fuel discount program. The savings may seem like pennies, but since gas is one of the biggest expenses, it adds up quick.

You can apply for the "Pay with GasBuddy" on their web site or by clicking the "wallet icon" at the bottom of the App screen.

I recommend having both, giving you the option to choose. The main problem with both is that you cannot get the cash price at the cheapest stations that offer a cash discount.

_Disclaimer: I get no payment or benefit from GasBuddy except as a normal user of their services_.

Please reply if you know of a better gas discount program available to all Rideshare drivers.
A percentage discount is usually better then cents-off per-gallon and gets better as gas prices rise.
5-cents off per-gallon is 2.5% at $2 per-gallon and 2% at $2.50 per-gallon.
5% discount is 10-cents per-gallon at $2 per-gallon and 12.5-cents per-gallon at $2.50 per-gallon.

Related threads:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-fuel-card-phone-number.177896/ (there isn't one)
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-fuel-card-purchases.172359/


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another option is a cash back credit card, I get 4% cash back on ALL fuel purchases...

That's 8c off a gallon right now.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Another option is a cash back credit card, I get 4% cash back on ALL fuel purchases... That's 8c off a gallon right now.


Which card, are there any fees, military-association required, and is good/excellent credit required to apply? I have Fidelity Rewards, 2% cash back on ALL purchases, no fees, and only Fair credit required. Discover IT Secured for Poor credit.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Another option is a cash back credit card, I get 4% cash back on ALL fuel purchases...
> 
> That's 8c off a gallon right now.


I have the *Costco Business Card*.

Not right now, but in normal times I get a gas price that is 12-15 cents per gallon less than local stations -- PLUS I get 4% cashback on gas up to $700 per year. And lower cashback (1-3%) on other purchases (travel/restaurants, Costco store purchases, etc.). For 2017, I currently have *$565* in cashback coming in February.

Currently our Costco gas price is about the same as local stations ($2.67). The 4% is about 10 cents per gallon. Usually, the difference is more like 25-30 cents per gallon when you add the price differential and the cashback. I haven't checked, but I suspect BJ's is about the same.

You have to have a _legitimate business_ established to get that card (you have to provide a verifiable FEIN).

But even the regular Costco card gets the same gas prices and 3% cashback.


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I have the *Costco Business Card*.
> Not right now, but in normal times I get a gas price that is 12-15 cents per gallon less than local stations -- PLUS I get 4% cashback on gas up to $700 per year. And lower cashback (1-3%) on other purchases (travel/restaurants, Costco store purchases, etc.). For 2017, I currently have *$565* in cashback coming in February. Currently our Costco gas price is about the same as local stations ($2.67). The 4% is about 10 cents per gallon. Usually, the difference is more like 25-30 cents per gallon when you add the price differential and the cashback. I haven't checked, but I suspect BJ's is about the same.
> 
> You have to have a _legitimate business_ established to get that card (you have to provide a verifiable FEIN).
> But even the regular Costco card gets the same gas prices and 3% cashback.


I have found 2 issues with both Costco & BJ's in addition to the qualifiers you mentioned

Yearly membership fee. What is the Business fee compared to the individual?
Not all stores have an associated gas station. If you're not near one the you're SOL.
If you can get past all these issues then most people that I talk to would recommend either Costco or BJ's gas.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

It's funny to see this on this forum because I have the card on the way right now.








I looked this over last week and it is worth it. I'm going to use this with my shell 5 cents off every gallon discount card. Hopefully they will work together for 10 cents off a gallon.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> It's funny to see this on this forum because I have the card on the way right now.
> View attachment 163713
> 
> I looked this over last week and it is worth it. I'm going to use this with my shell 5 cents off every gallon discount card. Hopefully they will work together for 10 cents off a gallon.


Both together is worth a try, but do not get your hopes up.  I do not like Shell because they tend to be among the most expensive in my area. 5 cents off, when shell is 20 cent higher then the station a mile away, is not much of a bargain.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Maven said:


> Both together is worth a try, but do not get your hopes up.  I do not like Shell because they tend to be among the most expensive in my area. 5 cents off, when shell is 20 cent higher then the station a mile away, is not much of a bargain.


Do you like mobil or exxon?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Do you like mobil or exxon?


In the North-East USA, I like Gulf and Cumberland Farms, which has a 10 cents a gallon discount on top of good prices to start with. Plus they both have consistent quality compared to various "no-name" stations, where the quality might change from one day to the next. Not sure if they are on the West Coast. Say, is Westwood that skitszo town that's not sure if it's in Nevada or California?


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Sam's Club Plus, for those of us too ghetto to deserve a Costco. No discount on stations owned by other major chains like Costco and Kroger but 5% cash back from any regular gas station (my car has a BP habit that it won't kick) plus whatever other cash backs there are. I've paid for my membership with pharmacy deals before I even get to the gas. And all that gas pays for something nice every February.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Same problem with Sam's Club, Costco, BJs, and Kroger. Usually good if you're near one, but many stores do not have the gas station feature.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Maven said:


> Usually good if you're near one, but many stores do not have the gas station feature.


Not so with Sam's. Cashback is also everywhere that's not a direct competitor. Kroger and Meijer are a no-go, though you could stack the 1% regular purchase cash back with those stores' own customer discounts. Your local 7-11 or Hess or Citgo are all 5%.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> Not so with Sam's. Cashback is also everywhere that's not a direct competitor. Kroger and Meijer are a no-go, though you could stack the 1% regular purchase cash back with those stores' own customer discounts. Your local 7-11 or Hess or Citgo are all 5%.


Sam's looks like a good deal (5% gas), but you need to pay for $45 annual membership. OK if u already decided to become member for other reasons. What's the deal with 7-11 or Hess or Citgo?


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Maven said:


> Sam's looks like a good deal (5% gas), but you need to pay for $45 annual membership. OK if u already decided to become member for other reasons. What's the deal with 7-11 or Hess or Citgo?


Sam's cash back includes those gas stations. I use the Sam's card to get the same 5% off at my Circle K that I get at Sam's own gas station, no strings attached.

Yes, you should also have another reason for signing up with them even if it's just for bulk purchased of peanut oil and trash bags. For me, it is pharmacy savings.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

The Gas Buddy Card has worked well for me so far. I double up discount by sliding station specific reward card (like Shell Gold Rewards) first. Utilize Costco when convenient but even living in heart of suburban Chicago still not unusual to live 8-10 miles from nearest store.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Lurking said:


> GasBuddy has a new fuel discount program that offers a 5 cent per gallon discount at 95% of gas stations nationwide and a 15 cent per gallon discount for your first fill up. Yes, I know there are many better discount programs, but they are generally restricted to one brand of gas, one region, or qualifying for a special credit card. The GasBuddy program is totally free with no fees or charges, but you must have a US checking account.
> 
> There have been many reported problems with the Uber Fuel Card (see related threads at bottom). The best aspect is being able to get gas even when you have little or no cash in your wallet or bank. When it works properly, only a 1.5% discount is guaranteed, although you may get a bigger discount at more expensive gas stations (a bad idea). The price of gas would need to exceed $3.33 per gallon for you to get the same 5 cent per gallon discount offered now by GasBuddy.
> 
> ...


I tried to sign up for that. They don't accept my credit union or bank. Credit Union is local but bank is in multiple states.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> I looked this over last week and it is worth it. I'm going to use this with my shell 5 cents off every gallon discount card. Hopefully they will work together for 10 cents off a gallon.


Shell lets me link my HyVee grocery card to their Fuel Rewards card - as of tonight I've got a $1.06/gallon discount, with .61 of this expiring on 10/20.

I'll probably go grocery shopping late Sunday night, and try to get the discount up over $2.00/gallon - which will make the price of their 91-octane somewhere around .60/gallon.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Maven said:


> Both together is worth a try, but do not get your hopes up.  I do not like Shell because they tend to be among the most expensive in my area. 5 cents off, when shell is 20 cent higher then the station a mile away, is not much of a bargain.


I find that shell gas gives me the worst gas milage. I use BP or Mobil


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> It's funny to see this on this forum because I have the card on the way right now.
> View attachment 163713
> 
> 
> I looked this over last week and it is worth it. I'm going to use this with my shell 5 cents off every gallon discount card. Hopefully they will work together for 10 cents off a gallon.


Same for me...waiting on my Pay with Gas Buddy card now and hoping to use it with my Shell card. Some Shell stations in my neighborhood are very competitive on gas prices...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

After Uber stole $158.25 from me with their fuel card, I will never trust another one of these fleet card systems.



Lurking said:


> I have found 2 issues with both Costco & BJ's in addition to the qualifiers you mentioned
> 
> Yearly membership fee. What is the Business fee compared to the individual?
> Not all stores have an associated gas station. If you're not near one the you're SOL.
> If you can get past all these issues then most people that I talk to would recommend either Costco or BJ's gas.


3. The lines at Costco gas station are ridiculous here in Las Vegas. When I'm out driving, 20 minutes waiting in line for the pump is at least $5, wiping out any savings on the gas.


----------

